# sykes 1/7



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Got out around 10 on the beach side. Got to my spot and dropped a bait down, didn't feel anything for a while so checked and apparently got munched on. Got another bait down and was in immediately. Many more bites and pop offs from what felt like some good stud sheephead. Total for the day was 2 decent size sheepies around 3.5-4lbs.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

R33lF1sh3r88 said:


> Many more bites and pop offs from what felt like some good stud sheephead.



If you don't mind me asking what rigging (leader, hook type/size, etc.) were you using? Them rascals will steal you blind.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I was using a Carolina rig with a 1 Oz weight to keep it on bottom with as little roll as possible, as far as hook size I am using the 9174 live bait hooks with a 15lbs fluorocarbon leader. Shrimp was bait of choice yesterday and it seemed like I had more bites and better luck then I usually do with crabs.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

R33lF1sh3r88 said:


> I was using a Carolina rig with a 1 Oz weight to keep it on bottom with as little roll as possible, as far as hook size I am using the 9174 live bait hooks with a 15lbs fluorocarbon leader. Shrimp was bait of choice yesterday and it seemed like I had more bites and better luck then I usually do with crabs.


May have to give those hooks a shot. I've been using small circle hooks with decent success.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Beach side is the best side right now for stud sheepshead on live shrimp.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

any rays around?


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I didn't catch any but the last few times I've been I seen people catch one every now and then. Looking for shark bait?


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

yeah. might try and stock up now, but i dont like to use old frozen bait. Usually the rays from the sound, or "mud rays", dont last as long and dont get picked up as much. They do work though


----------

